# Horner: KRULL in Full Score- Pre-Order Now!



## neumation (Jun 3, 2021)

Due to a change of plans, the next release for Neumation Music will not be POLTERGEIST. Instead, we will be publishing James Horner’s magnificent score to KRULL. It will be available WORLDWIDE.

Fresh off of Star Trek 2 in late 1982, Horner was assigned to Peter Yates’ sci-fi epic KRULL. If Star Trek put him on the path to A-list composer, Krull propelled him to stand among the best. While the film isn’t a masterpiece by any stretch of the imagination, Horner’s music has rightfully earned its reputation as one of his best works. The orchestrations are incredibly intricate and challenging—reminiscent of the massive opera and tone-poem scores of Richard Strauss.

I’m very happy that one of Horner’s best achievements will be made available for scholars and composers.


THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL is now available at www.neumation-music.com


----------



## neumation (Jun 3, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> Is this one available for EU customers ?


Yes! Available worldwide!


----------



## Markrs (Jun 3, 2021)

I have never really listened to this score, though I remember watching the movie many many years ago, so will have to give it a listen. Hopefully this one will be okay to ship to Europe


----------



## ed buller (Jun 3, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have never really listened to this score, though I remember watching the movie many many years ago, so will have to give it a listen. Hopefully this one will be okay to ship to Europe


It's a fantastic score...well worth getting to know.
e


----------



## Eric G (Jun 3, 2021)

Looking forward to anything from Horner. This Soundtrack has great brass play and shades of the ST 2 Soundtrack.


----------



## neumation (Jun 4, 2021)

Eric G said:


> Looking forward to anything from Horner. This Soundtrack has great brass play and shades of the ST 2 Soundtrack.


The brass section is massive! 8 horns, 5 trumpets, 4 trombones, two tubas. The LSO performances were incredible.


----------



## Tralen (Jun 4, 2021)

Simply one of my all time favourites. I love "The Walk to the Seer's Cave" and "The Ride of the Firemares".


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 5, 2021)

Watched this movie all the time as a kid.

Kinda funny how some things return to you.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 5, 2021)

I struggle to figure how John Williams net worth is about 300 million and James Horner's net worth at the time of his death was only 15 million. Not saying that Horner was a better composer than Williams (although Horner is probably my favorite Hollywood composer all time).....just seems like a huge discrepancy in salaries.


----------



## Consona (Jun 5, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I have never really listened to this score


It's basically another variation on his Battle Beyond the Stars/Star Trek music.  The good thing is, if you like those, than you have more of the same. I listen to those scores regularly, some parts are truly great.



Robert_G said:


> John Williams net worth is about 300 million


----------



## rgames (Jun 5, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I struggle to figure how John Williams net worth is about 300 million and James Horner's net worth at the time of his death was only 15 million. Not saying that Horner was a better composer than Williams (although Horner is probably my favorite Hollywood composer all time).....just seems like a huge discrepancy in salaries.


OT but just about anybody with a net worth over $10M is going to make sure you have no idea what his/her net worth really is. The exceptions are people who have huge investments in publicly traded companies (like Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg) because that information can be estimated from SEC filings.

So what you're actually comparing is speculation about their relative net worths. And in general, I'd say the people who do that kind of speculating are poorly suited to the task.

rgames


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 6, 2021)

rgames said:


> OT but just about anybody with a net worth over $10M is going to make sure you have no idea what his/her net worth really is. The exceptions are people who have huge investments in publicly traded companies (like Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg) because that information can be estimated from SEC filings.
> 
> So what you're actually comparing is speculation about their relative net worths. And in general, I'd say the people who do that kind of speculating are poorly suited to the task.
> 
> rgames


Lol. I just googled it and looked at a few estimates. I thought Google never lied


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 6, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> . . .(although Horner is probably my favorite Hollywood composer all time)


Yes, mine, too -- although currently Jerry Goldsmith occupies slot 1(b)
Net worth discrepancy might have had some correlation to his fleet of small aircraft (and you know how that turned out)


----------



## Simeon (Jun 6, 2021)

I was just talking about Krull on last week's Livestream. I saw the movie in the theatre on release and it joins the many films that really impacted my love for movie scoring.


----------



## neumation (Nov 22, 2021)

UPDATE:

The next release for Neumation Music is James Horner’s magnificent score to KRULL. Pre-orders are open now and the book is available WORLDWIDE.

Fresh off of Star Trek 2 in late 1982, Horner was assigned to Peter Yates’ sci-fi epic. If Star Trek put him on the path to A-list composer, Krull propelled him to stand among the best. While the film isn’t a masterpiece by any stretch of the imagination, Horner’s music has rightfully earned its reputation as one of his best works. The orchestrations are incredibly intricate and challenging—reminiscent of the massive opera and tone-poem scores of Richard Strauss.

We are very happy to present one of Horner’s greatest achievements in study score format.

The book features an exclusive forward written by KRULL producer Ron Silverman!


THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL is also available at www.neumation-music.com


----------



## Farkle (Nov 22, 2021)

neumation said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The next release for Neumation Music is James Horner’s magnificent score to KRULL. Pre-orders are open now and the book is available WORLDWIDE.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah. Just ordered this. This is one of my favorite Horner scores, it's so 80's fantasy-awesome.


----------



## jeremyr (Nov 22, 2021)

Ordered. Hopefully this will bring me a step closer to writing something half as good as Ride of the Firemares.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Nov 30, 2021)

I'd love to have a score to Poltergeist. Masterpiece.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> I'd love to have a score to Poltergeist. Masterpiece.


Not sure if you have seen this or not but poltergeist score has been released by Omni Music Publishing.









Jerry Goldsmith "Poltergeist" Full Orchestral Score


Omni Music Publishing is thrilled to present Jerry Goldsmith's score "Poltergeist"




omnimusicpublishing.com


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Not sure if you have seen this or not but poltergeist score has been released by Omni Music Publishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, thanks!


----------



## darkogav (Nov 30, 2021)

Krull was a cool movie. It bombed in theatres.. but cool. On par with The Beatmaster.


----------

